# Hedge - good or bad for aquarium?



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Aug 2, 2011)

Hedge trees are pretty prevalent around here. They're a pretty hard, heavy wood. Would it work to put in my aquarium? Is it gonna cause problems if I do?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I;m asking the same question.. theres a hedge round here thats just awesome for wood.. So far it looks promising..


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anyone know about hedge in an aquarium? Bump.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

What do you mean by hedge tree? What species? pine hedges? maple hedge?


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Aug 2, 2011)

The tree I'm interested in using can also be called "Osage Orange".


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Ah, those guys. We have them here too. I've never used it in the tank but I don't see why not. The wood is dense and resists rot.

Like any wood, it must be dead of aged before putting it in the tank. Age it in water or laying in the sun for a few months. There might be toxins in the fresh sap. I just read an orange dye can be extracted from this wood. I'd recommend soaking it in water before putting it in the tank unless you enjoy the color.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Aug 2, 2011)

The branches I chose are from trees that have been dead for a while (no bark, yay!). I plan on soaking them for a while to get rid of some of the tannins. There is some moss on the wood. Will that cause problems?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

The moss will die off. You can remove as much as you can. They'll come off easily when you soak the wood.


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 30, 2011)

Definitely get old stuff. The sap is awful, and it has a TON of sap.

The stuff makes good fenceposts because bugs won't eat it and it won't rot. Also makes good bows if you are into archery.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Aug 2, 2011)

> Definitely get old stuff. The sap is awful, and it has a TON of sap.


The sap is awful? In what way?


----------



## seemlessstate (Sep 6, 2009)

hedge apple (osage orange) trees are some of the gnarliest, most intresting looking trees ive ever seen. they grow all over Kansas City. I am an arborist and frequently do pruning work on them and have access to some pretty sick parts of the tree (not just the stuff fallen on the ground). im currently drying some at work in the parking lot. they are super dense and have an almost bright yellow color when alive. so dense that they screw up chains on our saws. the ones I have been working on are looking good with the bark off and the sap drying out. I think they will look sick in a tank.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for the response! I picked up some at my in-laws place that were already dried. I've got them soaking in a (too-small) bucket right now in preparation for putting them in my tank!


----------



## jmartin66509 (Feb 27, 2021)

Secretninja said:


> Definitely get old stuff. The sap is awful, and it has a TON of sap.
> 
> The stuff makes good fenceposts because bugs won't eat it and it won't rot. Also makes good bows if you are into archery.


I'm pretty sure the sap is toxic that's why bugs don't eat it...I live in Kansas and these trees are every where... I'm curious also though I'm not trying to smoke my fish..


----------

